# Today’s odd haul



## Catcat16 (Mar 29, 2020)

I went out by myself today and instead of actually digging as I usually do, I just kinda raked the surface as I’ve found bottles that way many of times in the past. Today, Bottle wise, it was an extremely lame haul. But I found some cool random things that I thought could be worth sharing. Anyone know what that knife looking thing is? The end of it looks like it screwed into something.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 29, 2020)

I like the white thing where it looks like the Person sitting on the Toilet while talking to a Duck?  The one green Bottle with fancy Lion embossed on it looks like it could be a Lowenbrau Beer? The knife looking thing with threaded end possibly cane handle? LEON.


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 29, 2020)

I agree, the lion embossed bottle is a Lowenbrau, or a Lowie as we used to call them. It looks like one of the small ones, 7 or 8 oz bottles that came in a case of 48 that we used to call stubbies back in the 80's. Back then as teenagers, we used to swipe those from my friends dad's fridge all the time lol. 





__





						lowenbrau logo - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## RoyalRuby (Mar 29, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> I went out by myself today and instead of actually digging as I usually do, I just kinda raked the surface as I’ve found bottles that way many of times in the past. Today, Bottle wise, it was an extremely lame haul. But I found some cool random things that I thought could be worth sharing. Anyone know what that knife looking thing is? The end of it looks like it screwed into something.


The one green bottle is a "Packie" or "One Way" bottle, I recently found three green ones and several amber dating between the early 40's to the mid 50's, here's a pic from my first visit to that dump.


----------



## Warf rat (Mar 29, 2020)

I believe the knife thing screwed into a cylinder with a bunch of them a piece of farm machinery like a hammer mill?? or such I find similar ones at the farm.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pony boy cap gun and looks like An old cast iron hubley.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 6, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> I went out by myself today and instead of actually digging as I usually do, I just kinda raked the surface as I’ve found bottles that way many of times in the past. Today, Bottle wise, it was an extremely lame haul. But I found some cool random things that I thought could be worth sharing. Anyone know what that knife looking thing is? The end of it looks like it screwed into something.


Reviving this old thread, not long ago I found this regarding the Forest Green Anchor Hocking "Anchorglass" Packie style bottles, I'm not sure just how far off this value is, so far I've found five of these bottles, same bottle you found during your outing when you started this thread. You may want to go back and see if anymore can be found....


----------



## Catcat16 (Oct 7, 2020)

treasurekidd said:


> I agree, the lion embossed bottle is a Lowenbrau, or a Lowie as we used to call them. It looks like one of the small ones, 7 or 8 oz bottles that came in a case of 48 that we used to call stubbies back in the 80's. Back then as teenagers, we used to swipe those from my friends dad's fridge all the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Myra I knew looking at it right away that it wasn’t old but I just loved how pretty green it was so I took it anyways!


----------

